# Good Things Never Last



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

I always enjoyed this forum until the daily promo reports from garden city pier. now I find myself getting into a battle of words with stinky skunk from the garden city pier ...pictures of baby fish that i'd be embarassed to keep.. 

So as tears trickle down my cheek I must leave pier and surf ( south carolina) forum and find another site..so long ole blue


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

500 + posts under your belt _to_ a tad under 100. And an _extra_ year plus some months. That speaks for itself. 

Don't Go !!!!


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

It's only a forum this stuff is bound to happen. Don't pay it any mind and post on stuff that matters to you. It's only a computer after all.


----------



## Mark55 (Dec 14, 2008)

i belong to numerous forums. one for my truck, my wifes car, my daughters car, a shark fishing forum and so on. years ago i also belonged to numerous newsgroups(back in the early 90's before forums became the thing). one thing i always noticed in both and all is there are always going to be some war of words. often i was at the center! anyways, the best way to handle it is to continue to read and post. if someone says something pointed at you, or you post something pointed at someone else, those of us that know whats going on will understand the absence or the jab back by the other person. life goes on and it is no big deal.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

I have posted pics and given accurate reports
I have been attacked numerous times




I like to think I'm above name calling and such, But you're absolutely right

ENUF IS ENUF


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Mark55 said:


> i belong to numerous forums. one for my truck, my wifes car, my daughters car, a shark fishing forum and so on. years ago i also belonged to numerous newsgroups(back in the early 90's before forums became the thing). one thing i always noticed in both and all is there are always going to be some war of words. often i was at the center! anyways, the best way to handle it is to continue to read and post. if someone says something pointed at you, or you post something pointed at someone else, those of us that know whats going on will understand the absence or the jab back by the other person. life goes on and it is no big deal.


Gotta agree with your conclusion 100 percent, Mark.

Newsgroups are a little different IMO, though. At least here, some of the folks know each other and meet up with each other to fish, rather than being total and complete anonymity.

On a subject like religion or politics, I understand how it gets wild sometimes, but in a forum like this I don't understand it at all. As I've said from the get-go, Skink, GC's not my favorite pier, but I surely do appreciate your regular reports. 

Dan, I hate to see you go, but you have to do what you think you should do. Tight lines always! 

AJ


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

The Skink said:


> I have posted pics and given accurate reports
> I have been attacked numerous times
> 
> 
> ...


eventhough i didnt bellieve any of it at first, but since ur posting pics constantly and updating everyday(even on slow days), im convinced, ur report are accurate(at least for the most part)


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

hey man you cant go the self exile route, you gotta hang onto the site at least until you get banned
you gotta remember, this is a fishing site and what goes along with fishing? -- some b.s. 
I enjoy The Skink's reports, at least he seems to be fishing daily which I know all of us envy. 
you guys just need to kiss and make up, have a cold one and lets move on. as my daddy always said "Dont make me get my belt out"


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Danman said:


> I always enjoyed this forum until the daily promo reports from garden city pier. now I find myself getting into a battle of words with stinky skunk from the garden city pier ...*pictures of baby fish that i'd be embarassed to keep*..
> 
> So as tears trickle down my cheek I must leave pier and surf ( south carolina) forum and find another site..so long ole blue


I hear that for sure. I get mad everytime I go to that place. I can't even believe the fish these tourists keep


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

OK, now I'm not trying to start a pissing match either, but as I only get to saltwater fish a couple of weeks a year, I guess that makes me a "tourist," so here goes: 

I haven't seen one picture posted by Skink of an "illegal" fish. Many of the photos were taken beside the water beside the pier railing, and I can't state with certainty that even some of the smaller ones (whiting) weren't thrown back. I don't keep dink whiting, but I have no problem keeping them at 10" or so if I am catching them and I'm in the mood to clean fish. Because of my dad's back, he cannot surf fish any more and has difficulty getting around in general. Before we go to the coast, one of the things he always tells me is "bring me back some whiting." He really likes them. Sometimes, I keep them and clean them just to give him when we get home, and mom fixes them for him. I also don't mind keeping pomps at 7-8" if I am going to clean fish, even though I like the bigger ones better. Somebody or two pitched a $hit fit over one of those Spanish Macs in the early pictures Skink posted - don't remember who - but unless the law has changed since last year, 12" FL is the minimum size. If that boy in that one photo was 12" across the shoulders (I think that's where the nonsense started), then that was a keeper, based on my perspective, unless I need my eyeglass prescription changed. I'm keeping every 12" Spanish I catch, because that is one of my favorite fish in the world to fix in the oven. I'm keeping every 15" flounder and 14" speck I catch, too, because I love them. I like to eat fish, and I like to eat what I catch if I can. I guess I presume that people who keep them are going to eat them.

Some of this, I guess, boils down to "ethics," and I'm sure not meaning to attack anyone on this thread in particular, but I keep fish to eat, and I guess there may be times that someone goes by and what's in my cooler or on my stringer bothers them.

So 
Bloody
Be
It


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

imo some fish(eventhough theres a size limit), might as well all be kept. any fish caught on spnaish macekrel tree rigs)espically thsoe with 12 hooks spaced 5 inches apart) are usually hooked in various places, and will often not live when thrown back. imo surf fishing offers the best oppurtunity for safe catch and release.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Are we supposed to go in mourning,*

cause you are leaving? Don't let the door hit you in the ass.


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

> 04-24-2009, 09:22 PM
> Danman Danman
> skunk you and your friends are dreamers...the only pm you get is from your cronies...are they afraid to post...play with the young boys skunk your a newbie and won't chase me from your bull


*I just had to go thereopcorn:*


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

Just an obsevation of fish caught on the PIERS. The handful of times that I'm coming on, fishing on ,and walking around the pier, I've seen successful people cleaning their fish and tossing the remains into the water. I presume this is legal, plus I have no problems with that. Nothing goes to waste there as the remains are devoured as it hits the water. Most of the undersized,barely legal fish that are tossed back in have a very slim survival rate. The fish cleaning draws in sharks that hover around the pier. When that fish that is tossed back in hits the water with a LOUD SMACK the sharks are on them. It's a feeding frenzy. Just nature doing it's thing...............
Kim:fishing::fishing:


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Danman said:


> I always enjoyed this forum until the daily promo reports from garden city pier. now I find myself getting into a battle of words with stinky skunk from the garden city pier ...pictures of baby fish that i'd be embarassed to keep..
> 
> So as tears trickle down my cheek I must leave pier and surf ( south carolina) forum and find another site..so long ole blue



I take that as a tongue in cheek post, especially with all those big grinns at the end. I'll PM you with a fishing report you might find useful.

Every fisherman should have some ethics, and when none are displayed, I tend to point that out. I can lend a tip or report where it is warranted by my own choosing. If I think the benefactor may be undeserving, I am unlikely to help. My ethics deem, fish that have not been able to reach an age to successfully spawn should be released. Fish that are not addressed under regulations, such as 6 and 7 inch pomps don't fit the keeper catagory, and neither do fish outside the limits of the law, by the law itself. An open forum makes it difficult to assist one without assisting all, I tend to remember the:--| hogs............ pigs get fat, but hogs get slaughtered.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

dont see my stuff on here much anymore either..............


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

clinder said:


> dont see my stuff on here much anymore either..............


you cant fish you sawed off little shi-thead ....j/k, i actually miss reading ur chit and shinanigans....you had enough pics to back ur stuff up, keep it up.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

TreednNC said:


> you cant fish you sawed off little shi-thead ....j/k, i actually miss reading ur chit and shinanigans....you had enough pics to back ur stuff up, keep it up.


lol. we still catchin em you caqn bet on that!!opcorn:


----------

